# I am coming back :-)



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

After having a red/black Quattro sport , then an ibis white mk2 sline roadster .... I've decided mk3 is for me.
Need tdi for 20 k miles a year and have decided on matrix lights. Want the lovely pretty lights in cabin that common the doors etc... Which pack is that with ? And want I think the nav with Internet etc . Been advised tech and sound package ? What would you guys recommend and why please to assist my extras to order?
Tx people.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Led pack for the interior lights, the navi has many things with it, you must add Audi sound system or B&O..
Phone box is not useful since you have USB port anyway.
There are two pack, tech and comfort and you should take a look because they have many things inside..other optional like leather, rims are up to you


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

So led pack is for the extra bits in cabin? B&O obviously better.... But worth it ? Yes need to bit more research on various packs. Tx manutt


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

B&O it's a bit overestimated but it's a great system..
Yes led pack has lights on the door, tunnel, handle, central light on the roof and fir foots.
I don't remember any component in those two pack but I've read many times any description on the web site!!
With B&O you also get a light on the bass speakers


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool tx .audi trying to talk me into a White tdi ultra sport with tech pack and comfort pack at reduced price of £27995..... But over two years with £4K in works out £430 ish a mth on pcp with £16.5k residual at end...Is that sort of deals others are getting.... Good deal or better out there?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

If you change every two years I would take it over 4 years to reduce your monthly payments and swap it in after 2 anyway.

You don't get penalised for it as they want the new sale on the next vehicle.

Seems expensive an expensive repayment to me, On a sub 30k car with 4k deposit I would be aiming for 300 a month


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

chilledoutman said:


> Cool tx .audi trying to talk me into a White tdi ultra sport with tech pack and comfort pack at reduced price of £27995..... But over two years with £4K in works out £430 ish a mth on pcp with £16.5k residual at end...Is that sort of deals others are getting.... Good deal or better out there?


That does seem high. My TTS came to just over £31k after audi/dealer contributions and my px. I'm paying around £350 pcm with a similar residual at the end.


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Tx people double checked today as not a total dodo, but they insist it's correct! But the figures don't add up but no breakdown as yet .can I ask tom82 how much trade in was in money terms as if near 4K then that makes the figures quoted to me miles out. And how long is term over please?


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

chilledoutman said:


> Tx people double checked today as not a total dodo, but they insist it's correct! But the figures don't add up but no breakdown as yet .can I ask tom82 how much trade in was in money terms as if near 4K then that makes the figures quoted to me miles out. And how long is term over please?


I got £4.5k px, and over 48 months. sorry should have specified.


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Been dealing with drivethedeal who in my opinion have some crazy deals on TT at moment in the special deals section , am looking at the mythos black.


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Just ordered:
Car is presented in Metallic- Mythos Black with Sports Seats in black Alcantara/Leather. This stock vehicle also has the following factory options:18 '20-spoke-V' alloy wheels, Auto-dim rear view mirror light and rain sensor, Interior lighting pack , Privacy glass, Tech pack with Audi Connect, Heated front seats, Parking system rear and Cruise control

We include 12 months tax as standard. Car must be registered and paid for by 31st December 2015 to qualify for this offer.

List price £34,490
Our price
£24,340


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice on chilledoutman, black will look slick and mean too! Good luck.


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks 35mph


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Just been told two weeks max for delivery on above spec. Can't wait . Being a bit lazy so am ready for my new babies arrival......... EE seems best sim for data and assume 4g card but is it micro or nano size? And as records music etc have a iPhone 6 so if put to SD card... Again what size? Tx guys and girls.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

As I found out to my cost, it's a standard sized SIM. :x


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Tx critter10


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

So ...doh... It's not micro or nano?


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Critter10 said:


> As I found out to my cost, it's a standard sized SIM. :x


The manual does have an "Actual Size" image of the sim card required........ :lol:


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Not got manual till get car so was trying to get in advance


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

More to point with 4g sim how do you register it as usually you have to go to browser and register? How do you do that when in car? Or am I being a complete donut ?


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

chilledoutman said:


> More to point with 4g sim how do you register it as usually you have to go to browser and register? How do you do that when in car? Or am I being a complete donut ?


You raise a good point. The only way I've found to do it is by using a laptop I've got, that has a SIM card slot. I'd be really interested to know how others do this? I use the EE 3 month 6GB cards, for £14.99, that are available on Ebay. The only option for activation is as chilledoutman has described - you need a web-enabled device with SIM slot to activate.


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Critter10 yes that's the one I've ordered so hence how to do it?


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

chilledoutman said:


> More to point with 4g sim how do you register it as usually you have to go to browser and register? How do you do that when in car? Or am I being a complete donut ?


For GiffGaff, the registration is just a web browser thing - I didn't even have the card in the car at the time. Then I just inserted the SIM in the car, and it offered GiffGaff as a preconfigured data option


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok will wait and see i guess.
Car delivery 7/12... Not long to go


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Delivery confirmed for Monday 7/12/15.... Can't wait!


----------

